# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  Animo, lifelong activity tracker and behavior monitor for dogs, SureFlap Ltd., Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - SureFlap Ltd.

Home page - surepetcare.com/animo

----------


## Airicist

Animo – Monitor scratching and shaking

Aug 6, 2019




> An increase in scratching or shaking can be one of the most common signs of discomfort for any dog. Animo can help you detect when your dog experiences a change from their normal behaviour that could be a sign of something more serious. By being with them everyday and night It gives you the reassurance that you are always aware of your dog’s wellbeing.

----------

